# Memory error beep on SuperMicro Mobo



## mikhail007

So I've been at this problem for a week now. The computer has been working fine for a year and then one day, when I turn on the computer there is a Memory Error beep that comes on(a continues beep, like a truck  backing up).

It only comes on when all 8 sticks of memory are plugged in. If I take one out it works fine, and i have switched around the sticks many times so its not broken memory sticks.

I have spoken to tech support at supermicro and they were very confused. I replaced the motherboard, same result. I tried a new power supply and also the same result. I have reset the mobo also. Maybe some Bios settings are off that I am not aware of. 

Please suggest anything! I'm willing to try just about anything at this point.
Thanks

The set up is:
Supermicro X7DWA-N
2 Intel Xeons
8x4gb Kingston RAM
PNY 9800GT 512MB
Antec EarthWatts 650


----------



## bigrich0086

Could be the motherboard/Bios wont recognize the 32gbs anymore.

Bios settings could be resulting in this. What is the rams specs and what is set in bios.


----------



## mikhail007

Thanks for the quick reply. So when I first hit "Del" to enter into Bios it does a quick hardware check and at the bottom there are two errors that i didn't pay attention to before:

ERROR
0271: Check date and time settings
ERROR
0251: CMOS checksum bad - default config used


----------



## bigrich0086

Change the CMOS battery and then reboot with all 8 sticks.


----------



## tremmor

change the battery on the motherboard.


----------



## mikhail007

So I changed the battery. The same beep happens with all 8 sticks but the errors are no longer there when I take one out.


----------



## mikhail007

Here is the setup in the "Advanced > Advanced Chipset Control" 




two images showing the whole menu. Please let me know if you need to see any other part of the setup. 

Thanks


----------



## mikhail007

The pics aren't wokring. 

http://img842.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=img00001201012291800.jpg


----------



## linkin

It probably doesn't support all that RAM. Try 2x4GB. you're trying to use 32GB of RAM... most new boards have a 16GB or 24GB limit (4x4GB dual channel or 3x8 for triple channel)


----------



## mikhail007

well, I've had all 8 sticks in the computer before and it was working perfectly fine for over a year and this Motherboard supports 64gb of ram.


----------



## johnb35

Why would you need 32gb of memory for?  Its possible you need to change the memory settings to support using all 8 memory slots.  Usually you have to increase the memory voltage.


----------



## mikhail007

The type of work I do requires me to have that much memory. But i think i figured out the problem. 

I kept shuffling the sticks around and somehow it kept working without one stick. Then I tested all the sticks in pairs and found a bad stick. Luckily Kingston has lifetime waranty on these. 

Thanks for all the help and I hope this is the real problem.


----------



## linkin

So you had a bad stick as well. Might want to read the motherboard manual or an online PDF version and find the maximum amount of supported memory, and use that amount. the rest of the sticks you can keep for spares, or use in another system, or whatever you want to do with them.


----------



## mikhail007

As i said previously, the Motherboard I have supports up to 64 gbs. So i dont think its the amount of memory, just a bad stick. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813182130&Tpk=x7dwa-n


----------



## linkin

Okay then. Good luck.


----------



## mikhail007

Thanks for your help, I'll let you know how it turns out monday. Happy New Year!


----------



## linkin

Happy new year to you too!


----------



## mikhail007

so indeed it was the problem. The memory stick was replaced, and now its fine.


----------

